

Creepy 3D-printed robot spider is here to help - zeratul
http://www.fraunhofer.de/en/press/research-news/2011/november/high-tech-spider.html

======
joshu
As an expert on creepy robots (<http://creepyrobots.tumblr.com>) i declare
this to be less creepy than expected. if it worked they'd have a video, not a
picture.

~~~
rkalla
The captions on this site are most excellent.

~~~
joshu
Thanks. Sadly I haven't had the time to keep running with it. Maybe someday.

------
Natsu
I can only wonder what sort of toys kids will be playing with once we have
cheap 3D printers and everybody can do this.

I wonder if schools will have to ban robot spiders someday?

------
zeratul
FYI, Fraunhofer IPA is known for their robotic arms, e.g.:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IdVzrSgt_Hc>

------
mhb
Is there a video? Otherwise, what makes this interesting? And why is it
creepier than any other plastic toy?

------
skjain2
Saw this and thought of the Replicators from Stargate SG1 :)

------
rinrae
Creepy? Actually I think it's sexy.

------
nobody3141592
I for one welcome our self-replicating Teutonic arachoid robot overlords

